# Fail



## Blake Bowden (Apr 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;E1rAG1Lph8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1rAG1Lph8M[/video]


----------



## JTM (Apr 17, 2012)

Blake:  A fan of the fail since forever.

pretty good ones in there.


----------



## Bro_Vick (Apr 17, 2012)

It's like Tosh.O without the stupid commentary.


----------

